# Paul Robinson is a wanker



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Subject says it all really.

I think we need an England team made up of:

In goal: Micah Richards
Defence: Micah Richards *4
Midfield: Micah Richards *3 and Joe Cole
Up Front: Micah Richards and Gabby Agbonglahor

Subs:
Micah Richards *5

As I think Roy Keane once said about Rio Ferdinand... best defender in the world? He isn't even the best defender in his own family.

David Beckham. Shit. Go home.

Carrick. Fuck off.

Lampard. Out of form for 18 months.

Michael Owen. Without pace, he's nothing. At 27, he's too old.

Alan Smith. Does Macca think he's managing Newcastle?

20 minutes in, a bright start, and looking promising. Then it all turned to shit.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> Subject says it all really.
> 
> I think we need an England team made up of:
> 
> ...


To Quote Ian Botham "England, always ready to snatch defeat from the jaws victory"

TBH they are all to busy trying to improve their own net worth than play as a team, Greece proved you can win major tournaments without any 'Superstars'


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I thought this was a post about Neighbours.

Rogue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Pity we can't have a British Isles team we'd have a decent goalie then :wink:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

Craig Gordon......... :?:

Jambo scumbag


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

alexasTT said:


> Craig Gordon......... :?:
> 
> Jambo scumbag


Errrr no :evil:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Rogue said:


> I thought this was a post about Neighbours.
> 
> Rogue


Exactly. I thought he did quite well for a bloke who was in hospital at lunch time with a big bandage around his head..!!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, even my old Granny (if she was still alive) could have stopped that second German goal - Robinson didn't lay a finger on it :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did England lose again?

Ah well there is always Euro 2028 to prepare for. :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Did England lose again?


Is the forum going downhill again? No, no need to answer that either :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

First of all they need to get rid of those old tossers at the FA as they are the ones who hired that wanker Steve Mclaren


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

One thing that always makes me smile is the marketing rubbish that comes across my desk by the likes of the IOD and London Business Forum to attend lectures by someone from the FA!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey at least we won though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> hey at least we won though :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> hey at least we won though :lol: :lol:


I'll be more impressed if we win against South Africa again this Saturday! Not a bad result last night though


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just think what else you could have done, more worthwhile, in those 90 minutes ...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Is Paul Robinson a code work for Jampott..?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Rogue said:


> I thought this was a post about Neighbours.
> 
> Rogue


Ditto :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I cannot agree with the author of this thread. Paul Robinson is not a wanker - he was brilliant singing Ol' Man River.


----------

